# idler spring on woods rm500



## farmax1948 (8 mo ago)

trying to get my woods rm500 idler spring attached to stationary hole and idler hole. question: does the spring attach from the bottom or top. Either way it doesnt seem easy. Any tricks Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy farmax1948, welcome to the forum.

You need a spring pulling tool (if you don't already have one). I became familiar with this tool stretching springs on a trampoline. 



https://www.amazon.com/JumpKing-HWSPT-Spring-Pulling-Tool/dp/B00BQTLEVI/ref=asc_df_B00BQTLEVI/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=167134282234&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=13559265209245078785&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9027743&hvtargid=pla-275459392537&psc=1


----------

